#ubuntu-design 2012-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
<etneg> morning
 * etneg yawns
<etneg> i'll prolly hit to bed in a bit
<etneg> whoever is awake
<etneg> hey MrChrisDruif
<etneg> sup
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha etneg , nothing much. You?
<etneg> nothing much, more logos
<MrChrisDruif> More logos?
<etneg> just working on logos
<MrChrisDruif> Logos for what? ^_^
<etneg> working on one for NY loco
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome
<etneg> ubuntu NY loco
<etneg> ye got done with the second concept, lets see what cprofitt says
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> How did you like AlanBell's idea in the mailing-list? A small app to make .desktops for apps without them?
<etneg> no idea, i  dont follow the Mls
<etneg> what's the idea again
<MrChrisDruif> etneg; https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/msg07920.html
<etneg> yay
<etneg> ccpriftt likes the concept
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-21
<etneg> exit
<dholbach> good morning
<mainerror> o/
<mainerror> http://meta.askubuntu.com/a/2633/2732
<mainerror> What do you guys think?
<mainerror> The mission was to design a Google Plus logo for Ask Ubuntu.
<mainerror> It should somehow have Ask Ubuntu elements and Google Plus elements.
<mainerror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/397723
<cwt-bugs> Launchpad bug 397723 in Inkscape "Draw a chessboard in the background to know when alpha < 100%" (affected: 3, heat: 20) [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mainerror> Nice feature request.
<mainerror> If I have an idea for an Ubuntu accessory, against which project would I file that bug?
<mainerror> sladen: -^
<sladen> mainerror: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branding/+filebug?field.title=Idea+for+Ubuntu+accessory
<sladen> mainerror: no guarantee that Canonical would be able to help, but I we can at least make sure that it's saved somewhere for discussion
<mainerror> Someone pointed out that it might not be a bug but an idea which should be posted on Ubuntu Brainstorm.
<mainerror> It would be nice to have an Ubuntu Frisbee. :)
<mainerror> That is the idea basically. :)
<mainerror> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29255/
<sladen> mainerror: you should also put on there what you might be prepared to pay for it
<sladen> mainerror: the design work should be easy (it's just the logo/circle of friends probably), but for turning it into a physical product you'll have to work out costings
<sladen> and the business case
<mainerror> The truth is, that I have no idea how much a Frisbee actually costs but because it would be an Ubuntu Frisbee I'd definitely pay more than for other Frisbees.
<sladen> getting an orange frisbee of the correct colour will be hard;  so it might be easier to do orange ink silkscreened onto a white substrate
<sladen> mainerror: well, would you pay $25 ?
<mainerror> No no, that is why I proposed a white base with an orange CoF printed on it.
<mainerror> I guess I'd do.
<mainerror> Sure orange plastic with a white circle of friends would be amazing as well but just very expensive in production.
<mainerror> Here are some mockups.
<mainerror> http://i.imgur.com/0UuAm.jpg
<mainerror> http://i.imgur.com/EmqRt.jpg
<mainerror> http://i.imgur.com/xbfml.jpg
<mainerror> I like the second one.
<mainerror> This is how it could look like on an orange substrate.
<mainerror> http://i.imgur.com/dfp03.jpg
<mainerror> http://imgur.com/dfp03,i4vpa#1
<mainerror> http://i.imgur.com/i4vpa.jpg
<etneg> brb
<MrChrisDruif> sys
<sladen> mainerror: probably better to individually attach them to the bug report so that they don't get lost
<sladen> mainerror: they did look good though
<mainerror> So you think I should file a bug report?
<sladen> mainerror: I think you should file *something* more concrete than just raising it on ITC
<sladen> IRC
<sladen> mainerror: somewhere where it can be discussed, and found via Google
<mainerror> I did on Brainstorm. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29255/
<mainerror> Just not sure if that is the right place.
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-22
<dholbach> good morning
<mainerror> Morning dholbach. o/
<mainerror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-branding/+bug/938482
<cwt-bugs> Launchpad bug 938482 in ubuntu-branding "Ubuntu frisbee accessory idea" (affected: 1, heat: 6) [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> hi mainerror
<Chrissss> Hello Ubuntu Design, I've got a shot question about the "Ubuntu for Android" Video which was  posted on the Celebrate Ubuntu YouTube channel. The Video been set to "Private", so that the public can't see the video  anymore. Is this a mistake, or shouldn't this video get published any  more.
<Chrissss>  I'm asking because I like to embed the video on my site (there  are plenty of copies of that video on youtube), but I don't want do do  this against the original creator of the video. Is it ok the embed one  of these copies?
<wendar> morning all
<wendar> mainerror: I like your frisbee
<mainerror> Thanks. :)
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-23
<dholbach> good morning
<mainerror> Morning.
 * czajkowski hugs sladen 
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-24
<sladen> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<mainerror> Morning.
 * thorwil hopes that the loosely pornview related thread on the design list marks the lowest point it will ever reach
<czajkowski> thorwil: perhaps just leave it the people who were talking the most have said they wil refrain from making such comments
<czajkowski> lets not feed trolls please
<mainerror> doctormon: What is your opinion on this here? http://meta.askubuntu.com/a/2633/2732
<doctormon> mainerror: Let me have a lookk
<doctormon> mainerror: I'm not a fan of competitions generally. It's disrespectful to creators to dismiss so much time. But this looks simple enough.
<doctormon> Why are you thinking of joining in mainerror?
<doctormon> I do like the simple plus though
<mainerror> Oh, I'm not thinking about joining in, that simple plus one is mine actually. :)
<mainerror> I forgot that my name here doesn't match my name there.
<MrChrisDruif> What are we talking about?
<doctormon> that's the mainerror with your name, yes.
<mainerror> MrChrisDruif: I have asked doctormon for some feedback on my Ask Ubuntu Google Plus logo proposal.
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome, where is the link?
<MrChrisDruif> I just missed it
<mainerror> http://meta.askubuntu.com/a/2633/2732
<doctormon> mainerror: Not a snerk or giggle about my pun. ;-)
<mainerror> Oh right, sorry I totally missed that somehow. heh
<mainerror> :D
<doctormon> Did you see that design at the bottom?
<doctormon> It's interesting, but too complex IMO
<MrChrisDruif> mainerror; the simple one with the plus in the orange talk cloud is yours?
<etneg> text in icons is a bad idea
<etneg> you do not want that IMHO
<mainerror> MrChrisDruif: Yes.
<MrChrisDruif> etneg; agreed
<mainerror> etneg: I agree.
<MrChrisDruif> mainerror; I don't think it complies: "The logo must not be too similar to the Ask Ubuntu or Stack Exchange logo"
 * MrChrisDruif is off
<mainerror> Well the thing is that people should somehow recognize Ask Ubuntu from that Google Plus page.
<mainerror> Also, no one can copyright a speech-bubble. :D
<mainerror> If you could do that I'd definitely copyright the straight line and license it. heh
<etneg> speech bubble = overused :D
<etneg> my $0.02 opinion
<MrChrisDruif> mainerror; you understood why I said it didn't comply with the "rules" right?
<mainerror> I assume because it is using an orange speech-bubble.
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, pretty much ^_^
<mainerror> I guess the real meaning of that rule was to not have the Ask Ubuntu logo with the _ask_ text inside incorporated into your logo.
<MrChrisDruif> I thought of another version of your icon. Only changing the colouring
<mainerror> To what color?
<MrChrisDruif> The four colours of google(+)
<mainerror> MrChrisDruif: Like this? http://i.imgur.com/aXv5j.png
<mainerror> I don't know. I'm not a big fan.
<mainerror> This could be a good icon for Google Plus itself but no one would make a connection between Ask Ubuntu and Google Plus from that icon.
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, like that
<MrChrisDruif> Would indeed be a good logo for google+ itself, maybe not so for AU on G+
<MrChrisDruif> Got the .svg for that one for me?
<MrChrisDruif> I'd like to use it on my wiki page ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> mainerror; ^
<etneg> that isnt centered
<etneg> mainerror^^
<etneg> or is it?
<etneg> just going by the naked eye:P
<etneg> looks nice
<mainerror> etneg: It is perfectly centered. ;)
<etneg> very well then
<etneg> :D
<etneg> the outer edges though have jagged lines
<etneg> likely from using a mask
<mainerror> Nope, that is just because it was PNG converted.
<mainerror> It lost a bit of information there.
<mainerror> I have created it from scratch, so no Masks or stuff. :)
<etneg> thats a bit odd it coming from a PNG export
<etneg> mainerror: check your pvt
<etneg> query
<wendar> http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/21/google-to-sell-terminator-style-glasses-by-years-end/
<wendar> interesting rumor, even if untrue
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-25
<nava> Hi all, i have some simple mock up for software centre, where should i show it ?
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-26
<MobileDruif> Oh my gosh, the smallest issues are reported on the mailing-list...and discussed in the smallest detail..I never knew O_O
<thorwil> i don't see discussing the smallest issues in a detailed manner on a design list as a problem. the running around in circles however is a problem
#ubuntu-design 2013-02-19
<diwic> Hi, I'm curious if anyone would like to look at bug 1130137 and perhaps even draw an icon or two?
<ubot5> bug 1130137 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Better sound settings icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130137
<mpt> snwh, hi, any progress on the error icon?
<snwh> mpt, sorry, not really I've been busy with other things. but today isn't a bad time for me to work on it
<mpt> excellent
<mpt> (for the latter clause, of course;-)
 * mpt sits staring blankly at the Dash for a few seconds, trying to remember the name of Mumble
<mpt> (Whimper? Whisper? Grumble?...)
<xnox> mpt: i need some usb-creator design tips later =) for flashing nexus7 as I can now preseed it with "personal info" (name, user account, wifi password) or not ("setup as a gift")
<mpt> xnox, sounds like fun. Bonus points if you can find the original usb-creator spec
<mpt> (I looked for it before and couldn't)
<snwh> If only there were a way to adapt the OEM ubiquity to the phone/tablet.. ;) so all that could be done post-flash
<snwh> mpt, how much have you dealt with the phone/tablet?
<mpt> snwh, I've played with work-in-progress builds for a couple of minutes each
<xnox> snwh: usb-creator in fastboot mode should be usable on armhf. (/me should totally start shipping armhf package)
<snwh> xnox, neat
<snwh> mpt, do you like it? :)
<mpt> snwh, they have some cool elements
<snwh> mpt, that sounds like a "but..." statement :P
<mpt> nope
<xnox> snwh: it's very hard to impress mpt, given the amazing work he does on daily basis ;-)
<snwh> xnox, that puts no pressure on me and the icon I'm making for mpt :P
<mpt> haha
<xnox> snwh: expect three more revisions after your final one ;-)))))
<snwh> I expect more than that from myself.
#ubuntu-design 2014-02-18
<snwh> alright
<delsa> hi
<delsa> :)
<lucasromerodb> hola
<delsa> so.. how we split the work?
<lucasromerodb> hi nik90
<nik90> lucasromerodb: hey
<lucasromerodb> delsa: I like the work you're doing in the weather app.
<delsa> thanks lucasromerodb
<delsa> hi nik90 :)
<lucasromerodb> You have to analyze some things but doing very well.
<nik90> delsa: hey
<delsa> thanks
<lucasromerodb> nik90: What was the clock app?
<nik90> lucasromerodb, delsa: Btw I have started on the tablet designs for the clock app :) ... for now I am going with the design #1 to complete it by MWC
<lucasromerodb> nik90: When I start the app in nexus4 just stands ..
<nik90> I have already finished clock and stopwatch....just timer and alarm remaining..
<delsa> perfect nik90
<nik90> lucasromerodb: what do you mean it just stands?
<lucasromerodb> sorry
<lucasromerodb> I do not how to say
<lucasromerodb> emm...
<nik90> lucasromerodb: did it get stuck?
<lucasromerodb> yes
<nik90> lucasromerodb: erm that's weird. I haven't noticed it on my device
<lucasromerodb> I have the 181 version of ubuntu I think.
<nik90> lucasromerodb: you will need to upgrade to version 188 of Ubuntu...that's the latest..
<lucasromerodb> let me check
<nik90> lucasromerodb: but even then, it shouldn't freeze
<lucasromerodb> shit. I updated on Sunday xD
<delsa> so.. how we can divide the project?
 * snwh has returned
<delsa> hey everybody :)
<delsa> on what we focus?
<delsa> weather app?
 * delsa can't wait the new pattern :)
<snwh> of course. but we have to forget about the new pattern for now it seems.
<delsa> yes
<delsa> so..in the next day I refine the mockup of weather
<delsa> I go..see you in this day :)
<delsa> bye to all :)
#ubuntu-design 2014-02-19
<circ-user-Teyyz> .
#ubuntu-design 2014-02-20
<mpt> rachelliu, do you have a few minutes to talk about the network menu?
<rachelliu> mpt: yes give me 5 mins
<mpt> k
#ubuntu-design 2014-02-21
<mpt> MacSlow, bug 1107935 is an example of a problem with doing auth in separate places: it involves reimplementing fiddly things like selecting WPA Enterprise certificates :)
<ubot5> bug 1107935 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Support for WPA Enterprise wireless networks" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1107935
<MacSlow> mpt, I had a meeting with Wellark/Antti earlier and he told me that there's a lot of infrastructure missing in  indicator-network before we can even think of changing the UI like sketched out in the diagram.
<mpt> MacSlow, yeah, that’s what Ted said too, it would involve indicator-network becoming an agent or something like that
<xnox_> mpt: technically, i see no reason why network manager indicator can not just be improved to match the desired design. from technical point of view, it's much easier to do that.
<xnox_> as it has all internal access to everything that's possible with network-manager.
<mpt> xnox_, exactly why indicator-network exists is a separate topic ;-)
#ubuntu-design 2016-02-23
<davidcalle> I'll drop this here if someone is looking for paper-like motion inspiration https://vimeo.com/152530728
#ubuntu-design 2016-02-26
<DS-McGuire> Hello all, since this is the design IRC channel I was wondering if you guys like the design of /r/Ubuntu https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/
<DS-McGuire> I created it after a mock up was posted that received almost entirely good feedback, now there is backlash to the actual code. So what are your thoughts on it?
#ubuntu-design 2018-02-24
<hululuberlu> salut
